# First home oil change



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I didn't think the oil change itself was all that difficult - however, since we are missing the oil filter gutter, the whole underbody panel needs to be removed which is a major pain in the ass. For the next change, I need to figure out a method to collect/drain that oil without it going all over everything underneath. It was pretty easy to access the filter "cap" from the top.

As I mentioned in the "What did you do to your Cruze" thread, I am not sure why the oil drain plug is only a 13mm head, versus the 15mm head I am used to on almost every other vehicle I've changed oil on. I am also not sure if it was extremely tight due to heat cycles, or if the dealer just put it on too tight the previous times (I needed a breaker bar). I torqued it to spec, so we'll see next oil change.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Dang it didn't occur to me to torque it to spec.

I would like to know your results. 

What is the torque spec?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Guess someone was lazy and tried to use the wrong socket.

14 instead of 13.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's 1/2". I'd have to check my notes in the garage (I can never remember) but a 1/2" is absolutely perfectly snug with zero slop.

@15cruzediesel - Mine did the same thing. I had to take it to a shop and they removed it with an air chissel since nothing was left to grab a hold of. Try a 1/2"


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> Dang it didn't occur to me to torque it to spec.
> 
> I would like to know your results.
> 
> What is the torque spec?


Minimal - 15 ft-lbs, if I recall.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's not 1/2.

Cars haven't used the American system since 1980.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

BDCCruze said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 1/2". I'd have to check my notes in the garage (I can never remember) but a 1/2" is absolutely perfectly snug with zero slop.
> 
> @15cruzediesel - Mine did the same thing. I had to take it to a shop and they removed it with an air chissel since nothing was left to grab a hold of. Try a 1/2"


I used a 6 point 13mm. Fit perfect on new plug. I think the threads are m16 also.

But who knows next oil change I made a note to check fitment with a 6pt 1/2".


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> It's not 1/2.
> 
> Cars haven't used the American system since 1980.


That makes sense.

But I've found some metric bolt heads were a sloppy fit at 13mm, and were much better suited for a ½" socket. (And 12mm was too small.) The front hub bolts on my 2002 Impalas are my examples. You definitely don't want to round those off !

As you are aware, besides getting a snug fit, using a 6-pt socket instead of a 12 also helps avoid rounding.

Doug

.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> I used a 6 point 13mm. Fit perfect on new plug. I think the threads are m16 also.
> 
> But who knows next oil change I made a note to check fitment with a 6pt 1/2".


I'm not sure if the threads are an M16, since the head on an M16 is usually around a 21mm. The thread diameter _is_ pretty large, though, but that is likely because it's hollow. Then it just has this tiny little head, but that might be as mentioned elsewhere - to prevent overtightening, as I think the inside could potentially crush and really screw **** up if tightened too much.



plano-doug said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> But I've found some metric bolt heads were a sloppy fit at 13mm, and were much better suited for a ½" socket. (And 12mm was too small.) The front hub bolts on my 2002 Impalas are my examples. You definitely don't want to round those off !
> 
> ...


This - 13mm = 0.51 inches, and as you said, sometimes the "correct" size sure doesn't seem like it is.

There are a _number_ of standard and metric sizes that are basically interchangeable.

For instance: 11mm and 7/16", 24mm and 15/16" - two that I have been using the standard "equivalent" of on my brother's Mustang during the past week (as I do not have a deep 11mm or deep 24mm socket, and need them). Nice tight fit on both, and using the latter for some pretty high torque values on that car.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

MP81 said:


> ...as I do not have a deep 11mm or deep 24mm socket, and need them...


One of the things I like about Home Depot, Lowe's and auto parts stores, is that they offer a wide variety of individual sockets. It's not the best way to buy a set, but if all you need is a couple pieces, it's a great way to go. Plus, it adds character to your tool set 

Doug

******* socket set:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

plano-doug said:


> One of the things I like about Home Depot, Lowe's and auto parts stores, is that they offer a wide variety of individual sockets. It's not the best way to buy a set, but if all you need is a couple pieces, it's a great way to go. Plus, it adds character to your tool set
> 
> Doug
> 
> ...


no mac?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I didn't think the oil change itself was all that difficult - however, since we are missing the oil filter gutter, the whole underbody panel needs to be removed which is a major pain in the ass. For the next change, I need to figure out a method to collect/drain that oil without it going all over everything underneath. It was pretty easy to access the filter "cap" from the top.
> 
> As I mentioned in the "What did you do to your Cruze" thread, I am not sure why the oil drain plug is only a 13mm head, versus the 15mm head I am used to on almost every other vehicle I've changed oil on. I am also not sure if it was extremely tight due to heat cycles, or if the dealer just put it on too tight the previous times (I needed a breaker bar). I torqued it to spec, so we'll see next oil change.


i lost my underbody panel couple years ago, oil changes are easy now, even after the gutter broke off


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

boraz said:


> no mac?


No, surprisingly. I have about 40 different brands in my sockets, but no Mac nor Matco.

Doug

.


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

I normally wait to change my oil bit after I drive it up on ramps to let it cool, and no mess. The other day I removed the filter cover immediately after driving it and wow, what a mess. Also ZZP has a great magnetic drain plug. I bough one for both my Cruzes.








Magnetic Drain Plug - 1.4


This magnetic oil drain plug will give you a little extra help keeping those little metal flakes out of your engine. Also the factory oil drain plug has a 10mm head and is easily stripped, while this one has a 13mm head.




zzperformance.com




OOps didn't realize I was in the diesel thread


----------

